# Battle of Appalachia 2012 - September 15, 2012 (WV)



## nlCuber22 (Jul 30, 2012)

The Battle of Appalachia 2012 will take place on September 15, 2012 in Clarksburg, WVa.
Be there, or be not there.
Competition Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/appalachia2012/index.php
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Appalachia2012
Events:
2x2 (3 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
3x3 OH (2 rounds)
3x3 BLD (1 round, best of 3, 10:00 hard cutoff per solve)
4x4 (2 rounds) 
Pyra (1 round)
Magic (1 round)

We will hold 5x5 as a tentative event provided enough people want it. Lunch will be served West Virginia style (bring your own roadkill).
Last year's competition was a relatively small one, we'd like to see more people come out this year and have a good time!
PM me if you have any questions, and hope to see you there! 



Spoiler



Lunch will be provided, if you really do bring a dead raccoon you will be promptly asked to exit the premises until you're finished with it. Just don't.



PRACTICE BYE


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmm, 3 rounds of 2x2 is so worth driving 4 hours. Maybe Ill make some time for this. 

edit: Holy poop, my dad said we might do this, he will probably play golf the whole time!

Just in advance
Goals:

2x2- sub 3.69
3x3- sub 14
4x4- sub 1:20
5x5- sub 3:30
Magic(if i buy one): sub 1.10
OH: sub 35
BTW ethan, i prefer dead gofer to raccoon.

Another edit, Ethan: if you need help scrambling, I'll be happy to.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

471 miles is bit out of range for me.... too bad I like the event selection.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 30, 2012)

7 hour drive, doubt I can convince my dad to take me since it's a little after nationals. :/


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> 7 hour drive, doubt I can convince my dad to take me since it's a little after nationals. :/



No Blake, please come!!!
I want a picture with you for ben


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 30, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> No Blake, please come!!!
> I want a picture with you for ben



Nationals?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Nationals?



No vegas for me  

You better be in WV so you can beat me.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 30, 2012)

i may come, not entirely sure though. looks great.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 30, 2012)

hmm, looks like a 7 hour drive...


----------



## Skullush (Jul 30, 2012)

Yay, another BOA
I'll try my best to make it


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 31, 2012)

Any talk of when this is going to be on WCA?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 31, 2012)

8 hour drive...don't see this happening for me


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Announced: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Appalachia2012


----------



## teller (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm totally going.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

I WANNA GO I WANNA GO I WANNA GO I WANNA GO BUT I'M NOT SURE IF I CAN...

My dad is the one who takes me, and he is on a job. And volleyball was the reason I didn't go last year.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 5, 2012)

Discussing Hotel options with my dad, Where are other people staying? I picked out a golf course for my dad to play so he doesn't have to stay there for 9 hours. I wonder what the mystery event it going to be. Maybe orangina chugging? Anyway, looking forward to it!


----------



## jonlin (Aug 5, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Yay, another BOA
> I'll try my best to make it



BOA also stands for Bank of America BTW


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bump for interest. I feel like not enough people are aware that this is actually happening. Check the first post for details. We'd like as many people to come out as possible, so if you're reading this, consider it. There's free food.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 1, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> Bump for interest. I feel like not enough people are aware that this is actually happening. Check the first post for details. We'd like as many people to come out as possible, so if you're reading this, consider it. *There's free food*.


You have my attention.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bump for interest - this competition needs more competitors. Don't miss out...or you will have missed out.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 9, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> Bump for interest - this competition needs more competitors. Don't miss out...or you will have missed out.



Oh the logic! Next year, Ethan, I shall make my best attempt to attend  There's just so much going on this year, but honestly, next year  Or possibly next comp, if you have one again in spring.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 11, 2012)

Goals anyone? 
well here are mine:
3x3: sub 13 avg, sub 10.5 single
2x2: sub 6 avg, sub 5 single
4x4: sub 1:45 avg, sub 1:35 single
OH: sub 35 avg, sub 30 single
pyra: sub-15 average, sub 12 single (haven't touched a pyraminx in months lol)


----------



## Skullush (Sep 11, 2012)

2x2: don't care
3x3: sub-13
4x4: sub-1
OH: sub-23
3BLD: sub-1:20
pyra: sub-5.5
Might not make any of these but I can always try


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 11, 2012)

Goalz

3x3: Sub 13 average
2x2: Get first or second place
4x4 Whatever
5x5 Whatever
Anything else, whatever


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 12, 2012)

man i hope i can go, i have a soccer game on saturday D:


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 12, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> man i hope i can go, i have a soccer game on saturday D:



Cubing beats soccer any day, yet in my case church retreat beats cubing (barely)


----------



## pistelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Goals:
3x3: sub 20 single, sub 23 average
2x2: sub 8 average, sub 5 single
OH: sub 50 average
3BLD: sub 5 min
pyraminx: sub 10 average
4x4: make cutoff(prob won't, depends on cutoff)


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 12, 2012)

crap, it's a battle for third place....corey, henry, and i are all hoping for sub 13


----------



## Skullush (Sep 12, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> crap, it's a battle for third place....corey, henry, and i are all hoping for sub 13



I probably won't be getting anywhere near that  Maybe 14-15ish


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah, i'm averaging low 14's/sub-14 at home, so i think it's possible for me to get at least sub-13.5


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 12, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> crap, it's a battle for third place....corey, henry, and i are all hoping for sub 13



Eh, as long as i win 2x2 ill be happy


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 12, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Eh, as long as i win 2x2 ill be happy


What's your average for 2x2?


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 12, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Eh, as long as i win 2x2 ill be happy



Surprise, I'm going. 



Spoiler



I'm not, but I'm in that area a lot. My parents are from that area.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 13, 2012)

and just so everyone knows:
I'm selling some cubes:
Pink F-1: $5
white Shengshou 4x4 v3: $10 or will trade
Black Lubix Guhong V1: $20 or will trade
QJ white megaminx v1: $5 OBO - it's not too good
Unsolved white v-cube 7: $25 OBO
Will post more ASAP


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 13, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Surprise, I'm going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank god u 2.71 beeyotch


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 13, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> What's your average for 2x2?



Working on sub 3.2


----------



## teller (Sep 14, 2012)

Old faithful is cleaned, lubed and re-stickered after a full year of breaking in. Liking the 55mm Zanchi for OH. Excited for Saturday!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Working on sub 3.2



Do you use EG or CLL?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Do you use EG or CLL?



Well actually I use a big fat mixture of ortega and cll
but it works. I will probably get around a 3.4 avg cuz in comp


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 15, 2012)

Be there in 25 minutes
Also i spilled my drink on myself at applebees


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 16, 2012)

2x2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 16, 2012)

How'd you go?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, first round I got 1st place with like 3.86 (bleh)
second round got 2nd place with a 3.61
and I won the whole thing with a horrible 4.49 average.

But besides that, I got second in 3x3 and got a 10.69 single


----------



## ottozing (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh. I was expecting something like a sub 3 average for some reason  Congrats on winning though


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, if the scrambles weren't so awful, (no blocks at all), that could have been a possibility.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 16, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Haha, if the scrambles weren't so awful, (no blocks at all), that could have been a possibility.


Was the roadkill good?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 16, 2012)

It's not even funny how easily I could have won 4x4....

All this APUSH hw stopped me from going to Appalachia and Princeton


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 16, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> It's not even funny how easily I could have won 4x4....
> 
> All this APUSH hw stopped me from going to Appalachia and Princeton


I didn't really want to post this, but it's a good follow-up to your post...
My alarm clock has a weekday/weekend option that you have to set for an alarm. Not usually using my alarm on a weekend, I neglected to change it from weekdays only. Thus, I didn't wake up in time for my ride. If not for this horrible mistake, I'm quite sure I would have placed in everything (and yes, won a few events such as 4x4). 


Spoiler: For Ishmam



Check your (email) inbox.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 16, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Was the roadkill good?



pepperoni


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 16, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> I didn't really want to post this, but it's a good follow-up to your post...
> My alarm clock has a weekday/weekend option that you have to set for an alarm. Not usually using my alarm on a weekend, I neglected to change it from weekdays only. Thus, I didn't wake up in time for my ride. If not for this horrible mistake, I'm quite sure I would have placed in everything (and yes, won a few events such as 4x4).
> 
> 
> ...



XD That's terrible... You could have podiumed in everything...

Pertaining to the email you sent me, I'll try and work something out


----------

